# The Half Shay: the Sh.



## dwegmull (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi,
Here is another quick project (a couple of afternoons): Take the truck from an electric Bachmann Shay, remove all its electrical parts, replace the cast side shaft by turned one, add a Midwest boiler and engine, a bit of chain and presto, you have a Sh:




















 More pictures are available on my site: http://wegmuller.org/v-web/gallery/album31
 
Here is a short video:

 
You can watch this clip in HD by going to Youtube and clicking on the HD button: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SM2tm3bixcw


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

That looks like a real hoot to run! Will you fit your mini-shay out with couplers so that you can pull a modest train?

Llyn


----------



## dwegmull (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Llyn, 
Yes I plan on adding couplers to pull a car or two and to take part in the Shay-up at the National Summer Steam-up.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

VERY COOL, and it certainly had the attention of a by stander. Nick Jr


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Ummm might be a Ya as the cylinder seems to be backwards.... on the wrong side! OK That's my nit... lol 

What a beautiful piece of work! Will there be a platform for the engineer? 

John


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave... That's a real hoot. Great project.


----------



## Jerm (May 7, 2009)

Very, very cool. Quite an elegant mechanism, too. Would be perfect for a _short_-line.


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Who would have thunk it....a one truck shay ! 

VERY COOL ! 

Larry


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

and.... I thought I had seen everything
very nice engineering


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

American ingenuity at it's finest!


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work! That's really a clever idea...runs nicely too! 

I've still been thinking about doing a "BAGRs" inspired project. 
Does the Midwest engine operate in both directions? Did it come with a butane burner?


----------



## dwegmull (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By s-4 on 05/25/2009 7:33 PM
Nice work! That's really a clever idea...runs nicely too! 

I've still been thinking about doing a "BAGRs" inspired project. 
Does the Midwest engine operate in both directions? Did it come with a butane burner?

Hi,
The Midwest engine only runs in one direction. You could add a reversing valve that swaps intake and exhaust. It comes with a solid fuel burner. I scratch built my burner years ago for another locomotive. The jet and gas tank are from an Accucraft Ruby.


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome! Thanks for the info and the picture!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Later, 

K


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice. You tow around some half logging disconnects


----------



## Jerm (May 7, 2009)

A friend of mine built a single truck shay (sparky, not steam) for this year's narrow gauge show, with spectacular results.


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice work, David. I'm looking forward to seeing it in Sacramento.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I did a sparky one truck shay a few years back, used a VCR motor.


----------



## hawkeye2 (Jan 6, 2008)

I had heard of these when I was young but had never seen one till now: A one truck open shay.


----------

